# Stop Recording and Delete from Now Playing



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

I hate the fact that if I see something being recorded that I know I don't want (or I just have something else I want to watch at the moment) I cant just tell it to Stop recording and delete it at the same time. 

I would love the choice to Stop Recording and Delete from Now Playing like they have if you are transferring a file from your network (Stop Transfer and Delete from Now Playing)


----------



## JorSha00 (May 27, 2006)

Good suggestion!  I agree. This would be a helpful feature.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Agreed. If someone is stopping a recording early, there's a very high probability that they don't want to keep the partially-recorded remnant of the show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

:up: :up: I do that a bunch and wish I could delete it right there


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

I want this also. My old SA 8300HD gave me this choice. If you are stopping a recording early, you obviously want to delete it.

1. Stop recording
2. Stop recording and delete


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

Not always an obvious choice, but it would be nice to have as an option.

For instance, as I posted in another thread, if you have "padding" at the end of a show, you could monitor and stop the transfer to truncate the padding.

I would like the option of deleting a transfer immediately myself, but it would become a nuisance unless it were an option to select when you wanted to DO that.


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

omni555 said:


> Not always an obvious choice, but it would be nice to have as an option.
> 
> For instance, as I posted in another thread, if you have "padding" at the end of a show, you could monitor and stop the transfer to truncate the padding.
> 
> I would like the option of deleting a transfer immediately myself, but it would become a nuisance unless it were an option to select when you wanted to DO that.


I agree, that is why I suggested:

1. Stop Recording
2. Stop Recording and delete

My 8300 gave me these choices.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Good time saving, customer pleasing idea!


----------

